
John Doe 1991 (2015) - thewisenerd
https://medium.com/@IjeomaOluo/john-doe-1991-36ada62f17cf
======
sjf
Is the article saying that in 2013 a man was kicked out of a Seattle cafe and
a convenience store for being black?

~~~
Jtsummers
(Not justification) I'm guessing it wasn't because he was black but his
general appearance. If he was being treated for cancer, at least in my
experience other family members, he probably looked something closer to
emancipated than healthy. He probably didn't carry himself well. And if he'd
just wandered out of the hospital (in patient?) he may not have been dressed
well. He was probably being treated like a homeless person.

